# Engagement album?



## Guasto (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello everyone! I've been shooting photography for about 4 years now and just recently my sister in law just got engaged. Her and her fiancé asked me to take some pictures and create an album for them. Does anyone have any recommendations for a company that prints professional digital albums?


----------



## CCericola (Aug 8, 2011)

I like Miller's Legend albums for traditional and Embassy Pro Books for "Coffee Table" books


----------



## IgsEMT (Aug 8, 2011)

When you say an _album_ you need to be a bit more specific what you would like. But here are few labs that I use, NOT in order of quality however every lab does something different for me.
APS
Miller's.
BRI,
MPIX PRO,


----------



## Guasto (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

